# wheres the latest downloads for blurred and unleashed running 905 tried the downloads i could find and no data 4g or 3g please help



## bigmarv33 (May 20, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Blur (Motorola)

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
please help


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I think eclipse 3.0 is the only build updated to 905.

The official miui. Us port worked as far as data goes on 905. But had the same issues as the rest of the ics builds and can't read duel sd cards.


----------

